# Umfrage: WoW-Cataclysm - alles nur heiße Luft oder plausibel?



## Elenenedh (18. August 2009)

Herzlich willkommen zur buffed-Umfrage.

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema:*
Auf der Webseite von MMO Champion sind Gerüchte zur neuen WoW-Erweiterung aufgetaucht, Soundkartenvertreiber Creative Labs lockt mit Ansichten von Azshara und Gilneas. Haltet Ihr die Spekulationen zu "Cataclysm" für plaubsibel oder für absoluten Quatsch?


----------



## GerriG (18. August 2009)

So von wegen Azeroth wird demoliert und so, klingt alles super, aber Tauren Paladine und Tauren Priester, totaler Schwachsinn, ich glaub da hat Blizzard wieder ihre Finger im Spiel um uns auf die falsche Fährte zu locken, wie immer (:


----------



## Elenenedh (18. August 2009)

GerriG schrieb:


> So von wegen Azeroth wird demoliert und so, klingt alles super, aber Tauren Paladine und Tauren Priester, totaler Schwachsinn, ich glaub da hat Blizzard wieder ihre Finger im Spiel um uns auf die falsche Fährte zu locken, wie immer (:



Ich fänd das Umbauen der alten Kontinente toll, aber bei den Tauren-Paladinen bin ich Deiner Meinung - das wäre so wie Tauren-Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rygel (18. August 2009)

irgendwas muss ja dran sein an den ganzen gerüchten. beweist ja die vergangenheit auch. "DIE" liste hat sich bei zwei addons bewahrheitet (und sieht als drittes auch den maelstrom vor) und die allerste northrend-karte, die irgendwelche freaks damals aus dem programmcode gewurstel hatten auch. ich glaube also dran. das südemeer-setting fände ich nach wie vor spitze, den umbau der oldworld dagegen eher blöd. finde damit verändert man das ursprüngliche spiel zu sehr. wenn sich beides als wahr herrausstellen würde fände ich s in ordnung, denke ich. neue klassen statt neuer rassen würde mich freuen.


----------



## Atze877 (18. August 2009)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> [...] Tauren-Schurken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das muss man sich erst mal vorstellen: n Tauren-Schurke ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Grunde is mir das Thema egal, weil ich jetzt mit WOW aufgehörtz hab. Mir personlich fehlt der reiz den man noch im Classic oder auch BC hatte.
Genauso nervt mich tierisch das alles 08/15 leicht gemacht wird und das immer nur blanceänderungen fürs blöde pvp und noch blödere Arena gemacht werden und dadurch das PVE, für was das Spiel ja am anfang gedacht war, total hinten anhängt und kaputt gemacht wird.
Finde Blizzard hat das PVP zu stark im Auge und vergisst eben das PVE.

Sollte das Addon so kommen is die idee nicht schlecht, aber letztendlich wird nur wieder alles neu aufgewärmt und die kritiker haben wieder was zu jammern.


----------



## shortyr (18. August 2009)

Naja, bei fast allen Gerüchten ist ja immer ein Funken Wahrheit. Was aber letztendlich dabei rauskommt bleibt nur, abwarten und Kaffee trinken. 

Problematisch stell ich mir allerdings das mit der demolierten Welt. Was ist, wenn man mit seinen 85er, mal angenommen das wird das Levelcap, in die alte "heile" Welt jemanden helfen will? Kommt dann ein Auswahlfenster, wenn man aufs Schiff steigt, wo man auswählen darf ob man in die heile oder die kaputte Welt möchte, oder stehen gar 2 Schiffe da? 
Fragen über Fragen, bis die beantwortet werden, muß ich Wahrscheinlich eine Entwiehungskur machen um wieder was andres als Kaffee drinken zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nrg (18. August 2009)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> ...Tauren-Schurken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das geht doch nicht, mit der Kuhglocke kann man doch nicht schleichen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mal sehen was Blizz in Annaheim vom Stapel lässt.


----------



## Argolo (18. August 2009)

Das Cataclysm kommt, möchte ich nicht mehr ausschließen. Jedoch finde ich die Diskussion um neue Klassen bei Rassen etwas sehr vorrausgegriffen. Das die Tauren zum Licht finden, oder Trolle auch Druiden werden können finde ich noch "OK", jedoch ist zum Beisspiel die Idee die Klasse Magier unter den Nachtelfen wieder zu sähen eigentlich völlig gegen die momentane Politik der Nachtelfen (Welche nicht gerade neu ist).
Die Umgestaltung der alten Welt dürfte jedoch sehr interessant werden. Ein Hinweis darauf kann man bereits in den Ulduarinstanzen finden. Zum Beispiel ist in Ulduar vor Alganon (Wie der auch heißt) ein großer Globus, welcher Azeroth darstellt. Die östlichen Königreiche und Nordend sind dort wie gewohnt abgebildet, jedoch sieht Kalimdor etwas anders aus. Vielleicht ist dies bereits ein Hinweis der Entwickler.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faken00b (18. August 2009)

also ich hab da so meine zweifel dass "Cataclysm" so kommt wie es jetzt aussieht.vielleicht wird es in einem paralleluniversum so sein,welches man mit dem neuen addon betreten kann,aber das richtige azeroth wird nicht umgewandelt.das würde fast alle erkundungs-,quest- und dungeonachievements über den haufen werfen

auch seltsam finde ich die klassen-rassen-kombis:
-Tauren-Paladin: wtf? seit wann sind die ach so auf die natur besessenen tauren jetz "dem Licht" zugewendet?
-Zwerg-Schamane: definitiv ein scherz,denn wer sich auskennt,der weiss,dass die draenei nur schamis sein können weil die es von den orcs gelernt haben

die restlichen kombis ok aber trotzdem wird sich herausstellen dass blizz nur nen scherz gemacht hat und was anderes bei "Cataclysm"(wenns überhaupt so heißen wird) kommen wird

mfg faken00b


----------



## Critical Pain (18. August 2009)

Faken00b schrieb:


> Zwerg-Schamane: definitiv ein scherz,denn wer sich auskennt,der weiss,dass die draenei nur schamis sein können weil die es von den orcs gelernt haben


Denn wer sich auskennt weiß, dass es bereits Zwergenschamanen und Zwergendruiden gibt (Wildhammerzwerge). 



Faken00b schrieb:


> mfg faken00b


Dein Name scheint Programm zu sein!?


----------



## meelt (18. August 2009)

die neuen spielbaren klassen wie tauren paladin oder nachtelf magier finde ich komisch aber die umgestaltung der alten welt finde ich sehr ansprechend die klassen könne ruhig so bleiben wie sie momentan sind.


----------



## cellesfb (18. August 2009)

die mehr oder weniger große umgestaltung der welt hört sich spannend an und verschafft vllt auch mal in twinkzeiten wieder abwechslung...
aber tauren paladine, naja lach ich halt keine blutelfen mehr aus wenn sie sich bubblen sondern tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slatsch (18. August 2009)

Nachtelfen Magier würde wieder der Geschichte widersprechen, da die Nachtelfen die Arkane Magie doch seit der Explosion vom Brunnen der Ewigkeit verachten oder so in der Art. Ja und das mit den Zwergen Schamanen und Druiden würde ja eigentlich gehen, wenn man sich wie gesagt, die Wildhammerzwerge ansieht. Aber von Tauren Paladinen halte ich gar nichts.

MfG Slatsch


----------



## Talagath (18. August 2009)

Mir gefällt die Idee mit dem umgekrempelten Azeroth sehr gut, und auch die neuen Rassen passen recht gut ins Spiel.
Nur die neuen Rassen- Klassen Kombinationen.... also bitte... ein Zwerg Magier? Aber wirklich lachen musste ich erst beim Tauren Pala und Priester ich meine... WTF? Taure Pala?

Ich schätze es wird wie beim Wotlk Release: Am Anfang murrt jeder rum das Game wäre zu einfach und sowieso total Sch**se, und jetzt, nach den ersten 2 großen Patchs finden wieder viel mehr Spieler gefallen an den Neuerungen.

MfG Talagath


----------



## Faei (18. August 2009)

ich finde das alles etwas naja kake der alte kontinent umgekremmpelt wieder raggi un co im black rock das is ja wohl schon alles ausgelutscht 
die neuen klassen rassen kombis der größte kak überhaupt 

Tauren Paladine&Priester?? ich meine hallooo gehtz noch?? die tauren glauben an die erdmutter nicht an das heilige licht

Zwergen Schamanen jo natürlich warum nicht ein kleiner Zwerg der Totems stellt die größer sind als er selbst und außerdem sind die Zwerge weniger an den elementen selbst sondern mehr an den Schätzen die die erde bietet interressiert 

Gnom Priester OMQ das geht ma so gar nicht Gnome waren schon immer eine sehr geile rasse gerade weil sie keine heiler sein konnten die Gnome waren immer die Bösen kleinen gemeinen Arcan und dämonen magier die einen kleinen fetisch für Dämonen (besonders die Sukkubus) haben und keine heilenden Lichtgestallten  und manche sagen dann naund was ist mit shadow priestern tja die gibts halt erst ab lvl40 ne und priester bleibt priester egal wie sehr er verbleicht und sich schwarz anmalt

Nachtelfen Magier wie soll das denn von der Lore her zu machen sein die Nachtelfen (Kaldorei) haben die Hochelfen (Queldorei) die jetzt besser unter dem namen Blutelfen bekannt sind verstoßen weil sie sich nach der erxlosion des brunnens der ewigkeit nicht von der Magie abgesagt haben und nicht mit der neuen natur gebundenen art klarkammen 
die Nachtelfen haben sich von der Arkanen Magie losgesagt und sich mit der Magie der Natur beschäftigt

Fazit: Sie verabscheuen Arkane Magie und Lieben die Magie der Natur sprich sie werden wohl kaum wieder Arkane Magie benutzen 

Troll Druiden naja ok bei Trollen währe es eventuel etwas was man sich überlegen könnte ABER die trolle sind ehr die Blutrünstigen Vodoo Meuchel Wesen keine Natur gebundenen ruhigen Typen wie Tauren oder Nachtelfen


Zwerg Magier Menschen/Untote Hunter sind einigermaßen ok


----------



## Gaowen (18. August 2009)

> Problematisch stell ich mir allerdings das mit der demolierten Welt. Was ist, wenn man mit seinen 85er, mal angenommen das wird das Levelcap, in die alte "heile" Welt jemanden helfen will? Kommt dann ein Auswahlfenster, wenn man aufs Schiff steigt, wo man auswählen darf ob man in die heile oder die kaputte Welt möchte, oder stehen gar 2 Schiffe da?
> Fragen über Fragen, bis die beantwortet werden, muß ich Wahrscheinlich eine Entwiehungskur machen um wieder was andres als Kaffee drinken zu können



Das könnte man ja über den Zeitstrudel im Cataclysm steuern. Du gehst durch - die Welt ist X Jahre später total verändert. So könnte man auf dem selben Kontinent auch plötzlich LVL 80+ Quests unterbringen, Gnomeregan umgestalten LVL80 Aufgaben im Brachland etc... 

Wenn Du Deinen LVL 20 Freunden helfen willst, einfach zurück durch den Zeitstrom - und die Welt ist so wie Du sie kanntest.


----------



## Daaniel (18. August 2009)

Also ich bin sehr gespannt was daraus wird mti der Erweiterung. Ich HOFFE es ist kein Scherz von Blizzard...
Ich freue mich immer auf neuste Infos wenn etwas neues ansteht, vorallem bei WoW.Es ist mir persöhnlich egal ob es wie manche meinen" nur müll" ist oder ob es die "super mega erweiterung" wird.Ich persöhnlich liebe Neuerungen und bin sehr gespannt auf weitere informationen


----------



## Antigotchie (18. August 2009)

Elenenedh schrieb:


> Ich fänd das Umbauen der alten Kontinente toll, aber bei den Tauren-Paladinen bin ich Deiner Meinung - das wäre so wie Tauren-Schurken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


he es gibt auch zwergen schurken - kont ich mich auch nie mit anfreunden.
nen zwerg ist für mich alles aber nicht leise und grazil^^


----------



## Darkfire936 (18. August 2009)

Also das mit den Rassen/Klassen Änderungen ist Schwachsinn und ich glaube auch nicht da Blizz soweit gehen wird. Das mit dem Umbau der alten Kontinente klingt dagegen schon spannender. Aber wäre doch besser wenn sie die bisher unbenutzten Teile der Karte benutzen würde. Goblins und Worgen? hm da lass ich mich mal überraschen ob es Blizzard geschickt einfädelt mit den zwei neuen Rassen.


----------



## Yuiko (18. August 2009)

Ich hoffe inständig dass die sache mit der Überschwemmung und dem Umstruckturieren Azeroths nur ein blöder Scherz ist O-o Ich LIEBE die alte Welt so wie sie ist, und werd wie auch einige meiner Freunde es mir DANN überlegen ob ich weiter bei WoW bleibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manche Klassenänderungen sidn okay...andere einfach nicht mit der Geschichte der verschiedenen Völker und deren daruas endstandenen Neigungen vereinbar.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (18. August 2009)

Cat wird kommen so oder so ähnlich.
Doch es gibt Dinge die niemals passieren Dürfen. Zum Beispiel das Die Linke mehr als 5% bekommt oder das Tauren Palas werden und Trolle Druide. Alles wäre der Untergang der Zivilisation und von daher abzulehnen.

Schurke Taure? Klar ... ich stell mir so eine Schleichende Kuh vor. Junge junge. Alleine bei der Vorstellung hackt es.

Finger weg von den Rassen und Klassen wie sie jetzt sind. 
Was die hinzufügen sollen ist eine Helden Caster Klasse.

Und die kommenden Raid Instanzen sollen Leichter werden als das Drecks Ulduar was eh kaum ein Schwein schafft. 

Die beiden in der Sprache befindlichen Rassen finde ich okay. Goblins würde ich genau wie Worge sogar spielen wollen. Doch wie will man das machen? Goblins zur Allianz? Worge zur Horde? Oh man lieber nicht. Vielleicht wie beim Todesritter ein Spezielles Startgebiet und man entscheidet ob man Horde Goblin oder Allianz Goblin sein will. Wäre besser als die Völker schon einer Fraktion zuzuordnen. 

Die Goblins zählen ja zu Neutralen Fraktionen. Das soll auch so bleiben. Aber der Spieler entscheidet welcher Fraktion ein Goblin angehört. Oder Worg eben.


----------



## Droyale (18. August 2009)

vote 4 gnom druid!


----------



## Xoulinia Jenkins (18. August 2009)

Also die Infos find ich sind der Hammer. Nur die Rassen/Klassen Kombis gefallen mir nicht alle. Wobei auf dem PTR Hinweiße z.B. zu einem N811 Mage kamen. Wenn das mit anderen Rassen ähnlich gehalten wird kann ich mich damit anfreunden. Warum sollen Tauren und Gnome nicht über Licht sprechen? Warum Trolle nicht über Natur? Wenn das rauskommen sollte wird Blizz das sicher alles genau erklären wie und warum es dazu gekommen ist. Ausserdem wird die ganze Welt auf den Kopf gestellt und da sag ich nur Not macht erfinderisch.


----------



## freezex (18. August 2009)

Also wen die Alte welt wirklich so massiv verändert wird ist sicher das ich bei wow bleibe. Den die alte welt war richtig gut gemacht, nur ist sie seit 5 Jahren fast unberührt, erst events wie die vor WotLK (spiel leider erst nach aq event) lassen einen denken mal lebt in einer lebendigen Welt. 

Eine überschwemmung vo Azahra die, die welt verändert finde ich genial. Auch die Idee das den Schawarzfels ausbricht ist meiner meinung nach eine der besten Ideen von blizzard seit langem.


----------



## Deádsilence (18. August 2009)

Also ich weis nicht, was manche hier für Probleme haben....

Endlich wird, wenn es wirklich so kommt, die alte Welt verändert und wieder interessant.
Meinetwegen kann Orgrimmar ruhig in Schutt und Asche liegen, die Stadt ist sowieso furchtbar.. ^^ und das sage sogar ich, obwohl ich auf Horde Seite spiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was die ganzen Rassen-Klassen Kombis angeht.. Naja sicherlich passt manches nicht in die Geschichte der Rassen mit rein, aber ich zweifel auch ehrlich gesagt daran,
dass manche Rassen-Klassen Kombis überhaupt so kommen werden wie es jetzt die Runde macht und wenn doch, wird Blizz schon eine Geschichte finden wie es zu diesen Kombis gekommen ist. 

An alle anderen, die jetzt schon wieder rumheulen, das Spiel verändert sich nun mal mit jedem neuen Patch oder Addon, 
wer damit nicht klar kommt, dass es nun mal Veränderungen gibt auf dieser Welt, dem rate ich.. 
spielt doch einfach Nintendo Wii oder Playstation, da habt ihr immer eure gleichbleibenden Welten und es treffen keine Veränderungen auf euch ein, 
dann gibt es auch nichts über was ihr euch aufregen oder rumheulen könnt....

So long, erstmal abwarten und tee trinken vllt erfährt man ja nach der BlizzCon schon etwas mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dackar (19. August 2009)

Argolo schrieb:


> Das Cataclysm kommt, möchte ich nicht mehr ausschließen. Jedoch finde ich die Diskussion um neue Klassen bei Rassen etwas sehr vorrausgegriffen. Das die Tauren zum Licht finden, oder Trolle auch Druiden werden können finde ich noch "OK", jedoch ist zum Beisspiel die Idee die Klasse Magier unter den Nachtelfen wieder zu sähen eigentlich völlig gegen die momentane Politik der Nachtelfen (Welche nicht gerade neu ist).
> Die Umgestaltung der alten Welt dürfte jedoch sehr interessant werden. Ein Hinweis darauf kann man bereits in den Ulduarinstanzen finden. Zum Beispiel ist in Ulduar vor Alganon (Wie der auch heißt) ein großer Globus, welcher Azeroth darstellt. Die östlichen Königreiche und Nordend sind dort wie gewohnt abgebildet, jedoch sieht Kalimdor etwas anders aus. Vielleicht ist dies bereits ein Hinweis der Entwickler.
> 
> 
> ...




Ist übrigens der Original-Globus von Azeroth wie es momentan aussieht, wenn man sämtliche Begradigungen für WoW entfernt.






> Und die kommenden Raid Instanzen sollen Leichter werden als das Drecks Ulduar was eh kaum ein Schwein schafft.




Trollversuch?


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (19. August 2009)

Vieles Schwachsinn, 

Aber manches wäre schon vorstellbar. Das Kaputtgehen von Azeroth ist schon möglich, aber ich glaub Blizzard hat dafür nicht genug Eier in der Hose, oder anders: Es werden sich dann warscheinlich zu viele beschweren.

Dass Thrall nicht mehr Hordenführer sein wird, klingt auch vorstellbar, genauso wie dass Cairne sterben soll, und das hat auch einen Grund:
Mir ist schon irgendwie längere Zeit aufgefallen dass immer mehr nach den "gut" und "böse" gestrebt wird. 

Damit will ich sagen: Blizzard versucht glaube ich die Horde "böse" zu machen und die Allianz "gut"

Früher war es ja so einigermaßen neutral.... Aber wenn ich mich fragt war die Horde (ja...) wohl eher die "gute" seite, mit Thrall, Cairne, Vol'jin.. ausnahme ist schon irgendwo (aber auch nur irgendwo) Sylvanas. Die Allianz war meiner Meinung nach eher Scheinheilig.


Aber Blizz muss sich auch selbst an ihre eigene Story halten.. Und hier frage ich mich: warum sollte zum Beispiel die Allianz die Worgen aufnehmen? Mitleid? Schwachsinn, dann wären die Untoten wohl auch auf der Allianz Seite. 

Aber naja.... man kann ja vieles drehen.


Und jetz zum schluss noch: es is schwachsinn zu ne erweiterung zu vermuten wenn das horden Symbol (oda wie auch imma) vor dem Maelstrom ist, der befindet sich halt leider in der Mitte der Karte. 

Das ganze klingt schon plausibel und so, und ich denke auch schon dasses kommen kann, oder kommt (mal sehen) aber das wegen nem Zeichen vorm Maelstrom zu vermuten is lächerlich ^^

Den Smaragdgrünen Traum kann man da auch irgendwie einbringen glaub ich.
Ich erläuter jetzt mal nicht weiter, es nervt mich und euch warscheinlich auch ^^


----------



## Raddwa (Kult der Verdammten) (19. August 2009)

Oh, und warum vergessen alle die Trolle? xD Wie wärs eig wenn die Trolle auch mal wieder ne Stadt haben wenn die Gnome schon Gnomeregan wieder bekommen (was ehrlich gesagt schon Zeit wird... - genauso wies eig zeit wird dass die Trolle die Echoinseln wieder holen!) ich meine wie unlogisch ist es eigendlich dass die Horde und die Allianz nach Nordend ausrücken und dem LICHKÖNIG (!!!) auf die Pelle rücken, aber es nicht schaffen die mini Monster direkt bei sich zu hause umzuklatschen.


----------



## ShaakTi79 (19. August 2009)

wer das gelesen hat:

Frage: Was kommt nach Nordend?

Antwort Chris Metzen: Nichts, was ihr erwarten würdet. Auf eine gute Weise. Etwas sehr Mutiges. 

weiss was kommt!

1. nichts was ihr erwarten könnt: keine neuen Rassen, keine Klassenveränderungen wie Blutelfen-dudus oder Gnomen-Schamanen usw.
2. Auf eine Gute Seite: Horde, Allianz oder 3.te Gruppe oder Beides/Alles in einem?
3. Etwas sehr mutiges: Grafikupdate (von comic zu echt3D), Phasierung auch in Kalimdor/Östliche Königreiche?

usw.

cc

PS: Die Blizzcon wird es zeigen, was sache ist


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. August 2009)

ich find eig alle neuigkeiten super
neues azeroth klingt geil und ich wollt schon immer nen goblin spielen
wie allerdings schon tausendmal gesagt wurde find ich die neuen kombis total schwachsinnig
troll hxm is schon lange überfällig
untoter jäger is ok wegen sylvanas unso
aber tauren priester und palas ?
da eig sich ja noch eher die orcs und das wär schon ein witz


----------



## Lichfritzer (19. August 2009)

Ich finde den Umbau eigentlich toll, doch ich möchte auch in die Welt vor der Katastrophe zurück, sonst kann Blizz mich von ihrer Liste streichen. Ich glaube Blizz verliert dann 2-3 Mio Spieler.


----------



## olima68 (19. August 2009)

Die alte welt, so wie wir sie kennen muss doch garnicht umgestaltet werden. Es würde do einfach über eine kurze Questreihe in Nordend gehen an deren Ende man dann das von einer Katastrophe veränderte Azeroth betritt. Allerdings unwiederbringlich. Serverphasing sei dank sollte das auch gehen. Natürlich würde man niemanden sehen der die Questreihe nicht gemacht hätte. So ließen sich auch ohne Probleme die Startgebiete für Goblins und Worgen einbauen.
Was die neuen Klassenkobis angent....mal abwarten. Bis auf Dranei Hexer, Tauren Schurken und Gnomen Druiden(hätten dann als Bär nen Knopf im Ohr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) ist eigentlich allen vorstellbar


----------



## AuberonGilneas (19. August 2009)

Also das Blizzard die WoW Classic-Welt irgendwann grafisch überarbeiten wird, um sie der Optik Nordends anzupassen war vorhersehbar aber die Idee es in Verbindung mit einer Naturkatastrophe einzuleiten ist ein unvorhersehbarer Schachzug und bietet den Designern die Möglichkeit neue Ideen mit einfließen zulassen, dafür schon mal ein + Punkt!
Wie es am Ende dann aussieht wird man dann sehen wenn es soweit ist... im Moment finde ich den Gedanken das 1K Nadeln überflutet sein soll was gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Ich war gestern mal wieder in der Gegend und wenn das wirklich so eintreffen sollte, dann wäre die schimmernde Ebene und der östliche Teil Feralas auch weg, bzw. die ganze Ostküste würde von den Wassermassen betroffen sein.

Davon mal abgesehen hoffe ich das alle Classic-Gebiete überarbeitet werden und nicht nur einzelne für das nächste Addon relevante Bereiche.

Das der Stufenanstieg sich nur auf 5 Lvl. beschränkt könnte evtl. eine neue Richtung angeben, dass man erstmal mit 5 Stufen eine Vorgeschichte / Veränderung einläutet und dann mit einem nachträglichen Patch wo es dem Addon-Endboss näher geht weitere 5 Stufen einbaut.

Tauren Pala & Co. finde ich etwas aus dem Rahmen gefallen, es zeigt mir persönlich nur, dass der Schritt zum kostenpflichtigen Fraktionswechsel nicht mehr weit weg ist. 
Wieso sollte Blizzard denn sonst nach und nach für alle Rassen alle Klassen zugänglich machen.
Und Troll Druiden wird es *hoffe ich für Blizzard* NIE geben! Cenarius unterwies NUR N811 und Tauren im Druidentum.. ich würde sofort mit WoW aufhören, wenn ich plötzlich irgendwo nen Troll Druide NPC sehe der von Heute auf Morgen mehr drauf hätte als, mein Druide welchen ich jetzt seit fast 4 Jahren spiele!

Tauren und N811 haben ein gemeinsames Erbe, welches auf Cenarius zurückzuführen ist. 
Die Trolle sind ein Volk welches mit Blutopfern Götter huldigt und auch vor Kannibalismus nicht halt macht. 

Sie besitzen gewisse Grundkenntnisse mit Naturzaubern aber da hört es auch schon auf... Ihre Fähigkeiten und Können liegen im Schamanismus und Voodoo und da sind sie gut aufgehoben! 

Welchen Grund haben die Trolle, dass sie noch den Weg des Druidentums einschlagen, welcher von ihrem praktizierten Glauben abweicht!? 

In allen Trollinstanzen, haben die Bosse ein Tiergott benötigt in dessen Gestalt sie sich verwandelt haben oder dessen Macht sie durchströmte aber als Druide hat man keine Götter von dem man sich mal schnell die Gestalt ausleiht, sondern man hat die Fähigkeit in sich, da man eins mit der Natur ist. 

Ich kann mir mit bestem Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Trolle alleine soweit im Druidentum kommen ohne irgendwie Hilfe von außen bekommen zuhaben! 
Lasst es abtrünnige Druiden aus der HdW sein, von denen sie gelernt haben aber dann sind die Trolle verdorben und somit Antidruiden... das würde wieder in ihr Wesen (Bluttribut) fallen.

Die zwei neuen Fraktionen, Goblins und Worgen finde ich etwas aus der Luft gegriffen.
Goblins des Dampfdruckkartells sind seit Classic neutral und das sollen sie auch bleiben! 
Die Goblins der Venture Company könnten die neuen Verbündeten der Horde sein aber wenn das der Fall sein sollte, würde das ein negatives Image der Horde beim Dampfdruckkartell mit sich bringen.

Worgen als Freunde der Allianz!? 
Sorry aber die Kirin Tor geben diesen Kreaturen in der Abhandlung &#8222;Buch von Ur&#8220; mit dem Satz &#8222;Wenn Ihr Euch also als Wächter von Azeroth betrachtet, so lest weiter, lest und erkennt eure Feinde.&#8220; ein wohl zutreffendes Gesicht!


----------

